# Why does Apparmor seem less popular than Selinux?

## Amity88

I've always found it easier to lock down specific applications with Apparmor. Selinux feels complex and hard to use.

However, documentation / tutorials for Selinux is much more easier to find. Why does it seem that Apparmor is falling into disuse? does it have any issue?

----------

